# RV - not as expensive to run as you might think



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Morning all

I know that RV's are considered very expensive on fuel - but having had mine for a while now - thought it best to properly work out my fuel consumption

I have an 8.1 litre petrol enging (lpg converted) and Im averaging 8 miles to the gallon - as LPG is exactly half the price of petrol at the moment thats giving me the equivalent of 16 MPG and I do have a reasonably heavy right foot.

So - maybe not as expensive as some people might think. I used to get around 23 mpg out of my previous MH (2.3 ducato with a luton) and for the huge difference in size and comfort, I think its been a brilliant move for me.

So dont let fuel economy stop you buying one!

David


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Good point. Unfortunately the one I fancied is only a diesel (Tiffin) :-(

Dave


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

16 MPG - how can you afford to take it anywhere?! I thought my 25mpg was bad enough


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*fuel*

WOW i have a Aspire 255 and just geting 32 to the gallon i think thats brill so pleased, my last motorhome was a Knaus 708 g just managed 23 to the gallon save over 200 pounds on a trip to Spain Mick


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

It's all relative to what you have and where you go.

We drop down to a very low mpg when towing the trailer in hilly country, but with it on LPG it does reasonably well, enough for us to be happy with it.

LPG does make a huge difference to running costs, we'd hate to have to run on petrol all the time.

Peter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thats not too bad for a beast of that size. I have had my Kontiki down as low as 17mpg on a 180 mile run to catch the Arran ferry. We were pretty much foot on the floor the entire journey though.  

If I had a vehicle like that I would be using it for long stays rather than two night here two nights there so I guess its choosing the right vehicle for the right job. Right now I wouldnt want anything bigger than what we have as it frequently gets hauled up single track mountain passes and the like. Wouldnt get an RV up some of the places we go but actually neither do we see many similar size motorhomes TBH.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Its all about what works for you isn't it?

If you factor in the purchase cost to the overall running costs TV's are not that bad as, because of their thirst, many dismiss them and the price usually reflects that fact.

There are downsides to a large RV of course, such as the number of locations (towns and villages as well as campsite) However if you tow a small car (A frame or trailer) it is unlikely to impact on your mpg but it will allow you to be mobile when you find a location you wish to stay at.

I am happy with the size of vehicle I have, the OP is happy with his and, in my view that's ALL that matters.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I would have cheap older large RV in preference to my old Hobby immediately if I didn't have to take it back to UK for an MOT. It's impossible to reg in France.
The modest mileage we do is not worth worrying about the extra fuel costs. Even for me.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## Sloany (May 15, 2010)

DABurleigh said:


> Good point. Unfortunately the one I fancied is only a diesel (Tiffin) :-(
> 
> Dave


Its not to bad Dave, mines managing 14 mpg and i tow my Wrangler behind it.Worth every penny to me for the extra room i have for the kids and having an inbuilt genny and huge water/waste tanks makes it a "breeze". There,s no going back for me until we see a european with slides, at least 1000kg payload and a reasonable train weight.

Ps hows the TP link preforming?

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Only tried it out in France at Easter, but works fine. I want to have a play with it this weekend if I can, mainly making it all a nice convenient setup with 12V or 240V, a tripod socket installed on the antenna, etc.

Dave


----------



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

*RVs*

Hello everyone,
Well, I`ve bitten the bullet and part-exing our Hobby750 today for an `04 Winnebago Sightseer, 6.8l diesel. May ad well have this parked up most of the year instead of the Hobby......
False economy or what?

Regards, Rex


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: RVs*



rexos said:


> Hello everyone,
> Well, I`ve bitten the bullet and part-exing our Hobby750 today for an `04 Winnebago Sightseer, 6.8l diesel. May ad well have this parked up most of the year instead of the Hobby......
> False economy or what?
> 
> Regards, Rex


Good move Rex.
My thoughts exactly. Now at least you will have full size bed, fridge, shower and payload.

Ray.


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: RVs*



rexos said:


> Hello everyone,
> Well, I`ve bitten the bullet and part-exing our Hobby750 today for an `04 Winnebago Sightseer, 6.8l diesel. May ad well have this parked up most of the year instead of the Hobby......
> False economy or what?
> 
> Regards, Rex


Enjoy the space and luxury!

even though mine is not a Winnebago...everyone calls it that...

seems to be the default name for all RV's


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

dcummin said:


> Morning all
> 
> I know that RV's are considered very expensive on fuel - but having had mine for a while now - thought it best to properly work out my fuel consumption
> 
> ...


Agree entirely. Our running costs are only very slightly higher than with our previous van. It was a 3 litre Ducato giving 19mpg, Alan.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

I get around 14-15 petrol equivalent price running on LPG. On petrol alone it does about 9 mpg. If you worry about fuel costs, you don't buy an RV.  

Ian


----------

